# Opened a Wellness can to see something weird



## Kaijah (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys, it's been a while...

I opened up a can of Wellness Core tonight to see what looks like mold! Has anyone seen something like this in their cans before? I remember seeing a recall for their dry foods a while back, but nothing on the cans. Not sure if it's actually mold, but I've definitely never seen something like it before... It doesn't expire until August 2015 batch code 7CDCS1.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks like mold to me is wellness made in China or America


----------



## Kaijah (Apr 20, 2010)

My cans say distributed by WellPet LLC Tewksbury WA, and made in USA below that.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would keep it and call them tomorrow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Definately take it back so they can check the rest of the batch...


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It's kinda hard for me to see since I'm looking at it from my phone, but could it be possible it's chunks of vegetables? I would definitely call them though to find out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaijah (Apr 20, 2010)

Customer service is closed for the holidays until Monday. Sent them and e-mail with pictures, anyway, and sealed up the can in case they want it.

Leila'sMommy, I kind of wondered that too, but the only veggie chunks I've seen in the past have been orange (sweet potatoes I think). It does contain spinach, broccoli, and kale but not high on the list... so unless it was just a poorly mixed batch I'm not sure it could be that.


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you heard back from Wellness yet? I feed their canned food a lot and have never seen anything like that...hopefully it is just broccoli or some veggie...eek!


----------

